# Tips and tricks with the new forum



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Want to quote a specific post quickly, without getting into the whole multi-quote button, scrolling to the bottom of the page, etc.?

Just click on the Reply button (lower right corner of each post), not the Quote button. Note that you can scroll back up and keep clicking Reply on other posts, and they'll be added to the reply textbox at the bottom.

Also, you can select some text within a post, and when you hover over the selection, you should see a Reply button, which will add just the selected text to the quoted section that gets added to the bottom box.

In other words, feel free to ignore the Quote button completely if it annoys you.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Another one (also for folks at a computer, not a mobile device)... when you're finished typing in the reply textbox, pressing Tab then Enter, or Tab then spacebar, will post your reply - no need to grab the mouse to click the "Post Reply" button.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Good tips!


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> In other words, feel free to ignore the Quote button completely if it annoys you.


I use the quote button almost exclusively. Easy to add additional quotes as you go and if it's the only one, not hard to hit the insert quotes button.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Kewl!


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

BrettStah said:


> Another one (also for folks at a computer, not a mobile device)... when you're finished typing in the reply textbox, pressing Tab then Enter, or Tab then spacebar, will post your reply - no need to grab the mouse to click the "Post Reply" button.


Alt-Shift-S (Using Windows, unsure about OSX or Linux) is also a hotkey for the post reply button. (and is for many other forums, including the old site.)


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Is there any way to change the number of posts per displayed page?


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

mrdbdigital said:


> Is there any way to change the number of posts per displayed page?


Nope. Apparently, it's hard-coded in the software.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Highlighting something inside a post will result in a box opening to see if you want to Multi-Quote it or Reply to just that line. 

No more do you need to quote entire posts!!!

OPPS! repeat from the first post. Doah!

Ok so... If you click on the Post Number it allows you to share that post.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

^ and that works on the mobile skin, too!


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

@Fofer and @BrettStah - Thank you kindly for helping other members out. Not only with this thread, but in other threads as well.

Thank you.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Do you know what domains I need to whitelist to see the icons?
I already told noscript to allow everything, but I think UBlockOrigin is still unhappy with something.
It feels like the new forum is requiring permission to run scripts from a lot more sites. All the buttons/icons look like unresolved unicode or something.

This is what I see:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

alpacaboy said:


> Do you know what domains I need to whitelist to see the icons?
> I already told noscript to allow everything, but I think UBlockOrigin is still unhappy with something.
> It feels like the new forum is requiring permission to run scripts from a lot more sites. All the buttons/icons look like unresolved unicode or something.
> 
> ...


There's a setting in noscript that kills the icons. I can't remember exactly where...I finally decided that noscript does more harm than good and uninstalled it. But even sites that are whitelisted have some blockage that occurs unless you turn off one of the settings.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Conversations (Private Messages)...

Instead of forwarding a conversation, you "invite" other members into the conversation via the "Invite More" link to the right of the conversation under Conversation Participants. 

Be aware that invited members will be able to see the entire conversation from the beginning so there may be circumstances where you want to instead copy/paste a new independent conversation.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Find all threads created by user is now under the information tab of their profile page.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Similar thread here, in case folks are looking for more of the good stuff Xenforo has brought to the TCF table:

The Official "Things I Love About TCF's New Software" Thread!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

New skins added for club members.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I've always been orange, but where do you get to change schemes?

Edit: Preferences


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Also bottom left corner paint brush.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Threads and Forums Ignored are now in the user CP and out of the menu.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Beautiful, David.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> Also bottom left corner paint brush.


Totally missed that one, thanks!

Now that I am trying them, I may change for the orange...at least for a while.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Could "Preview" be moved back to its previous, easy to get to, location?

Am I the only person who uses it?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

unitron said:


> Could "Preview" be moved back to its previous, easy to get to, location?
> 
> Am I the only person who uses it?


That is not a TIP or a TRICK and I do not see any issue with the location of the PREVIEW button.


----------

